# Renewing road tax



## Leyland2012 (Feb 27, 2012)

I am coming up to the renewal of my car tax for the first time. Does it run out at the end of the month, as in the UK?


----------



## Sarchy (Feb 14, 2011)

Leyland2012 said:


> I am coming up to the renewal of my car tax for the first time. Does it run out at the end of the month, as in the UK?


Our tax disc had a date of 14 June 2013 so we renewed ours on the 13th, so it would appear that it is to the date it was taken out and not to the end of the month as in the UK. I'm sure someone will correct me if that is not the case!

Sheila


----------



## Geraldine (Jan 3, 2009)

Sarchy said:


> Our tax disc had a date of 14 June 2013 so we renewed ours on the 13th, so it would appear that it is to the date it was taken out and not to the end of the month as in the UK. I'm sure someone will correct me if that is not the case!
> 
> Sheila


I'm sure the tax disc is due, island wide, at the beginning of each year so wonder if you just pay for the remaining months till the end of the year....


----------



## soppik (Apr 30, 2012)

My husband has just done ours today for 6 months even tho its not due till the end of June. It will be due 31 Dec again. We chose to do it 6 monthly. Hope that helps.😃


----------



## Sarchy (Feb 14, 2011)

Geraldine said:


> I'm sure the tax disc is due, island wide, at the beginning of each year so wonder if you just pay for the remaining months till the end of the year....


Not sure Geraldine as we do ours online and we are given the option of 6 or 12 months and for the second time we have opted for 6 months for the time being...


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Most people tax their cars for 12 months and they are all due at the beginnning of January. However because this means that there are so many people renewing all at once they actually make allowances if tax isn't paid until the end of the month.
I suppose as more and more people start to renew online so the queues at the traffic office will not be so long this dispensation will probably be removed eventually


----------



## Leyland2012 (Feb 27, 2012)

Just tried to renew until Dec 2013 but the system still tells me that I am taxed until June 2013 so I am presuming that it is not due yet as it will not let me pay for it!!!!


----------



## Geraldine (Jan 3, 2009)

I renew mine at the Coop Bank.


----------



## Pam n Dave (Jun 11, 2007)

Geraldine said:


> I renew mine at the Coop Bank.


And me as it's much simpler. Just take you insurance cover note etc and if there is a problem they will explain it to you.


----------

